

Show HN: PinChoo Marbles Lite, a tricky “marbles-based” puzzle game - gaoprea

A &quot;marbles-based&quot; puzzle game, feels a little bit like pool, and a little bit like breakout, but it has its own flavor. Three worlds of linear gameplay in single-player mode, with a total of 36 levels, which the player can solve either by a few quick trick shots, or with a patient step-by-step approach. Shared screen mode to play against a friend.<p>Our first title, feedback appreciated.<p>This is the &quot;lite&quot; version, completely free, no ads. The full version has 5 worlds and 200+ levels.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.apsisware.pinchoomarbleslite
======
gaoprea
Clickable:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apsisware....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apsisware.pinchoomarbleslite)

